# 2k Ravenwing 7th ed



## fatmantis

So just playing with some ideas for my Full Ravenwing list...

Hq: sammy sableclaw? or bike? leaning to landspeeder av14 should be good now.
5 x command squad Banner of DEV
1 x G\L

troops: 3 x bikes x3 meltas
6 bike x flamers
AB MM
Landspeeder M/L (combat squad?)

6 bike x flamers
AB MM
Landspeeder M/L (combat squad?)

Fast: 2 x Dark shroud
5 X Black knights
1x G\L

Formation: Stormwing: 
2 x stormtalon skyhammer
1 x stormraven MM/Assult cannon(side sponsons?)

so what do you think? thinking dropping 1 dark shroud for side sponsons on the raven. Thoughts...havent had a chance to play a game of 7th yet as ive been to busy teaching other to play it..but id like to start with my ravenwing. comments?


----------



## fatmantis

bump


----------



## fatmantis

thuoghts`


----------



## kickboxerdog

hey ya, just wondering if you had a chance to run this list , ive just got hold of a full ravenwing army and wanna get some ideas.

also just a question you put 5 bikes in your command squad, but under the ravenwing command squad entry there no option to expand this to 5 bikes? just wondering if im missing a FaQ or something.


----------

